# Do cabinet saws need dust collectors? Delta vs Grizzly



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

I am about to upgrade to a cabinet style table saw. I have always used a contractor model so I got used to the sawdust just piling up under it. If I do decide to buy a cabinet saw do I have to buy a dust collection system? Any input is really appreciated, and quickly too, because I have to make a decision as to whether or not to buy the saw. In case anyone is curious I got a guy who can get me a delta hybrid with the biesmeyer fence and upgraded mitre gauge, for under a grand. But like I said I have to act quickly. Oh, one more thing do I need more than 1 3/4 hp as a hobbyist? Grizzly has some 3hp cabinet saws in the $1000 neighborhood also. Any input?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, you don't *have* to have DC on anything. It just makes things cleaner.

As to which saw or how much HP you need really depends on what you are doing. If you find that your 
contractor saw has enough power for you then the Hybrid might not be a bad deal. But if you can get more 
power for about the same price, why not.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Did Tim the Tool Man ever go with anything but the biggest-baddest-tools. A V8 powered drill press would be his choice.

Really it all becomes your choice. Power is good when you need it. While working at the toy workshop 2 weeks ago. We were cutting 1.5" thick slices from some Oak. (Resawing) we had to do about 20 boards and wait for 20 minutes because we kept overheating the saw. And we were cutting 120 boards that way. It took a while.

So not having enough power can cause you to delay what you are doing.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Buy all the power and iron you can handle. I'm using a Powermatic 66 I picked up three years ago. The guy I got it from gave me a dust sucker to go with it but I gave it away. My setup is on wheels and I move the machines outside most of the time. That way the dust stays outside for the most part. The machine has a 4" hookup at the base but I just reach in through the access panel on the front and scoop it out if it gets too deep.

So no, you might not need one but if you confine yourself to the indoors for your sawing a dust collector can help save your lungs and sinuses. Also, you might want to add one of those hang from the ceiling type air filters that snags the finest and most harmful particles out the shop air. Hope some of this helps.

always,
J.C.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I personally would go with the Grizzly 3hp and use my shop vac on it until I could afford a real dust collector. That's was I did and have never been sorry I did.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

You can't fix lungs that get messed up-I would go with a dust collector.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

With a 3hp cabinet saw you will need to have 220 V power in the shop, the hybrid you can run on 110 V or 220 V. Personally I think the Grizzly cabinet saw is a better deal and is the way to go. I would recomend a dust collector with low micron bags or canister filter for any of the machines you mentioned, includeing the Contractors table saw. A air filtration machine and a good dust mask should be in order also. AOS safety makes a good particle mask for about $15. Fine dust is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I wear a mask whenever I run any tools because I don't have any real dust collection. My jet cabinet saw is the absolute least dusty tool in my shop. I would say that if your contractor saw piled up dust underneath, the cabinet saw will do the same but it will be contained in the cabinet. The real benefit to the cabinet saw is the size, power and stability factor. There is no added requirement for dust collection with the cabinet saw (IMO).

If I had to rank my shop tools I would do it like this (most dusty to least dusty).

1. Jet Band saw - that thing throws dust that floates in the air. It is also closest to the door of my shop for that very reason. BTW, I use my band saw for dimensional ripping more than my table saw (it scares me). I usually finish the dimensioning with my planer.

2. Router table - depending on what I am doing and how sharp the bit is, it can throw dust but more shavings than dust. Problem is they are not contained and fly around some.

3. Planer. If it is throwing up dust the blades are not sharp and/or I am prolly taking too deep of a cut. Curly wood should be flying out not dust. I do wear a mask though.

4. Jointer. Not much dust just lots of curly shavings that pour out of the chute.

5. RAS - flys out the back into a chute. not much dust, just saw chips.

6. Jet Cabinet saw - The table saw does not make a lot of dust. Because of the way the blade spins, the chips go down into the cabinet. I sweep them out after a big run.

Dust collection is a great thing. I plan to add it to my shop in the near future, but the purchase of a cabinet saw does not make it any more important than it was before the purchase.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I purchased the Delta 36-717 that you are considering last year from Amazon.com. I paid $696 total. The truck driver wheeled it right into my shop on a pallet jack. The driver asked me if they had a sale or something. He had to deliver 5 of them that week in the Dallas area. It seems that the last weekend of every month they have a tool sale. They don't advertise it, you just have to keep checking the price on what you are looking for. I watched this for about 6 months. It hovered between $799 and $1199 and went up and down like a yoyo. On April 30 it dropped to $597 (one day only) with $99 shipping and I jumped on it. I purchase a lot of my power tools from them. I have never had a problem. It has plenty of power. Use a heavy cord, a sharp blade and make sure your fence is aligned with the blade. It passed the nickel test out of the crate. Dust collection helps but you can also just vacuum out the inside of the cabinet. I agree with Scott, unless you are cutting dadoes or using it to make cove molding, you don't get a lot of dust in the air. I have a powerful DC but have to admit that I don't lways turn it on just to make a couple of cuts on the saw. But then again I also have a power air filtration system that is usually running when I'm in the shop.

I just bought the new Kreg Router table (floor model) from them. Everyone sells it for $499. I purchased it for $449 (no tax or shipping was another bonus) and received the locking casters, feather boards, and a couple other things for free. But again, the price changes every couple of days.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 1.5 hp contractor Jet tablesaw. If I had the money to spend over again, I definitely would buy a 3 hp cabinet saw. I've never overheated the motor yet (that I know!), but it does bog down a little sometimes when ripping 6/4 hardwood.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

i have the grizz 3hp left tilt. A truly great saw. I use my shop vac for now but am installing a dust collector. The shop vac works fine for now. Once every few months I do a manual clean up.


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got a Grizzly 1023 right tilt saw with the slider attachment and after using a Crapsman for years, this Grizzly saw is a great piece of machinery. There must be something right about the Grizzly saws because there are thousands of them being sold.
As for a dust collector on the cabinet saw I'd say you could get by without one if you don't mind opening the door and shoveling/scooping the sawdust out. It will not be as convent as just sweeping it out from under your contractor's saw.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a 3 horse Jet cabinet saw. I wish it was a 14" 7 1/2 horse. My dust collection doesn't work well on this saw(too small). I just vac it out every once in awhile. A zero clearance insert helps to keep out everything except sawdust.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Dust collection is like hearing protection, if you don't use it for "making just a couple of cuts" then what's the point of having it at all? I use both always. Just my two cents. If you end up using your shop vac you might be interested in an automagic switch that sears sells: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00924031000P?keyword=craftsman+switch

Works with any 120v system. Plug tool into one outlet, vac into the other and the switch on the tool starts the vac as well and runs it for a couple of seconds after the tool is switched off to clear the hose. I've not had a problem with this set up popping breakers with a Jet dust collector and a dewalt hybrid saw or a rigid contractor saw. Have also used same set up with big shop vacs and Bosch and Makita protables. And some of the better shop vacs have a tool actuated switch built in but they cost as much as a good dust collector and lack capacity so you end up emptying a lot. On the plus side, they're really portable.


----------



## wildbill903 (Aug 11, 2007)

I would recommend it. Why? Because I don't have it. Everything in the shop, including me, gets covered by the latest flavor. At least a shop vac, but I am the kind that would decide to go whole-hog if I had the budget. 
On a side note, a buddy of mine just put in a downdraft table along with his dc system, and his shop, which used to be a cloudy mess, is dramatically improved.
But I ain't got none of dat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

If you're serious about woodworking, you'll never be disappointed if you buy a 3hp table saw. Sounds like budget is an issue. If so, I'd highly recommend the Grizzly 3hp models for just under $1000. My son-in-law bought one, and I've used it. It compared favorably with my current 3hp Delta Unisaw and was less than half the price.
Regarding dust collection-you need it for all the reason the other woodworkers here have mentioned-ie. health issues, cleanliness of the shop (nothing is a bigger pain than having to vacuum up sawdust when you're ready to finish and stain what you've just made!), etc. Since the Grizzly model you mentioned seems to have the same dust port design as my Delta I'm assuming it will do a great job of collecting dust off the top of the saw table when in operation. You can probably start with an inexpensive 1hp dust collector on wheels (probably get one for under $300 if you look around)-it probably has enough power to keep the saw area dust free, and you can move it around the shop and attach it to other tools.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I think I'm going to be leaning towards the hybrid for two reasons. 1. I'm not wired for 220, and 2. I feel like I'm getting a better fence and mitre gauge then with the grizzlys. As far as dust collection goes, I'm leaning towards a 1 1/2 unit. i may start another forum on that subject because I value all the input I recieve here. Thanks again.


----------



## Hazspec (Feb 22, 2008)

I have yet to buy the huricanne ; cyclone; or filter bag (whatever you want to call it) for my shop (14×30) as I do not have the room. My larger shop will definitely have one, and everyone that I know that works a shop would not go with less than 1 1/2 hp. In my earlier days of the shop I built one with a squirrel cage from a furnace and a few small air tight plywood boxes. I took care of my fine dust in the air with a General dust control sytem mounted at the celiling of the shop.It will take out particles from the air upto 5 microns and recirculates the air in the shop. mine has different speed levels and a timing systems that can be controlled by a remote control. Delta and Jet sell similar system. I bought a new one for my brother -inlaw on E-bay for $250. 
For dust I would agree with chicowoodnut in the order of dust making equipment. My 3 hp General keeps the dust pretty much contained in its cabinet.


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

Dust collect , a most ! I nearly had to give up my wood as I didn`t think I needed one . Was in hodpital 
for the third time with breathing prob. . Doc started asking questions as to what I did for work, even though I`m retired ! Then after more test he told me flat out ether get good dust collection and filter system or stay away from my shop . Bought a good collector and and a ceiling mounted air filter and problem went away. Saving money isn`t all ways saving at all .


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't really use a dust collector, and I don't belvie that you ever really NEED to, but as gary said it does make things a lot cleaner, and you don't have to ware a dust mask as much. if you don't mind messyness and wareing a dust mask then theres no problem. I do that and I get by just fine.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I would say that dust collection ( shop vac or dust collector) on a cabinet saw necessary for safety. Most cabinet saws have the electric motor inside the cabinet exposed to the dust. If you are not diligent about keeping the inside clean, dust could build up inside the cabinet to an unsafe level and sparks generator by the electric motor could start a fire.


----------



## skozub (Feb 9, 2008)

Go with the 3 horses. As your woodworking expands you're going to want the extra power and it's easier to start out with too much then to realize you want it later. Just add dust collection later. I've been running a Delta 3 HP cabinet saw for the last few years without dust collection. I asked the same question when I was first getting started and a pro told me to go with the better table saw…and buy some wood instead of dust collection. Sell some pieces and then worry about DC. In the meantime you can hook up a shop vac to deal with some dust.

Good Luck!


----------

